# TheCheapestguitar.com



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

Anyone seen and/or heard anything about this site?

thecheapestguitar


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Fajah said:


> Anyone seen and/or heard anything about this site?
> 
> thecheapestguitar


Looks like another made in China flea market.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Hmmm a fake 335 with 25 1/2 " scale ?

and it says they are made in USA on the headstock....


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Another Chinese counterfeit operation. Or should I say bad copy operation.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

You know, I could swear I've seen their plant pictures before (on their 'about cheapestguitar' page). Maybe I'm just getting paranoid, idunno.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

keto said:


> You know, I could swear I've seen their plant pictures before (on their 'about cheapestguitar' page). Maybe I'm just getting paranoid, idunno.


yup it's still there.. USA.. doubt it 

About thecheapestguitar.com - Buy The Cheapest Price Guitars On Thecheapestguitar.com


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Sadly, they charge enough that the buyers are still out a lot more bucks than if they spent their money on a reasonably priced inexpensive LP or other copy from a better-quality Asian manufacturer (Agile, Samick, etc.). And I'm pretty sure that these counterfeits are much lower quality.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Yes, they are definitely not the cheapest or the best for your money. There are much better deals on eBay or some other sites mentioned above.


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

It's quite amazing as to how many of these instrument sites from China are around. Looks sketchy but awfully tempting. I've got some serious GAS for a Gibson Johnny A and although I'm not in the mood just yet to shell out $4-5k for a new one, some of these sites show great looking replicas.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I believe I've hi-lited the key phrase. I wouldn't expect much in the way of performance.



Fajah said:


> It's quite amazing as to how many of these instrument sites from China are around. Looks sketchy but awfully tempting. I've got some serious GAS for a Gibson Johnny A and although I'm not in the mood just yet to shell out $4-5k for a new one, *some of these sites show great looking replicas.*


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

_Run, run, as fast as you can, save your money and be a smarter man..._ LOL


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> I believe I've hi-lited the key phrase. I wouldn't expect much in the way of performance.


I agree, but that's to be expected. I've bought several Chinese made guitars and basses from Rondo for example. They look wonderful on the site and generally arrive as pictured. However, all of them need work to some degree which I have no problem doing. In fact, it's part of the fun for me. The key difference between a "Rondo like" site and a site like I originally mentioned is recourse if your not happy with the product.

I would love to buy that Johnny A replica but I just don't know who I'm dealing with. I also don't know what hidden charges would be at customs (assuming the guitar would actually arrive) and if it turned out to be a piece of crap, I probably wouldn't see any funds back, after spending a small fortune returning it.

However, if it looked good and didn't play all that great, I could probably make into a player. In the end, it's risky business I guess.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Fajah said:


> I agree, but that's to be expected. I've bought several Chinese made guitars and basses from Rondo for example. They look wonderful on the site and generally arrive as pictured. However, all of them need work to some degree which I have no problem doing. In fact, it's part of the fun for me. The key difference between a "Rondo like" site and a site like I originally mentioned is recourse if your not happy with the product.
> 
> I would love to buy that Johnny A replica but I just don't know who I'm dealing with. I also don't know what hidden charges would be at customs (assuming the guitar would actually arrive) and if it turned out to be a piece of crap, I probably wouldn't see any funds back, after spending a small fortune returning it.
> 
> However, if it looked good and didn't play all that great, I could probably make into a player. In the end, it's risky business I guess.


If you start with a $200-$400 POS guitar, add $300-$400 worth of upgrades to make it sound/play better, you're still getting very poor value. First, upgrades notwithstanding, it still likely won't sound as good as a quality built guitar. What's more, when you go to sell it, you'll likely lose a fair bit of money on your total outlay.

IMO, you're better to buy a used quality guitar like a Hamer Special or Vanguard. N. American workmanship, quality woods and electronics, great tone/playability and good resale value. Hamer Specials, for instance routinely sell in the $450-$750 range (except on E-Bay!), depending on condition.

Just my two cents...


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

These aren't even good fakes. All the "USA Made" guitars have slotted posts on the Tune-o-matics like an import guitar, I saw a standard Telecaster with a back contour.... Anyone who buys one of these expecting a genuine guitar deserves to get taken, IMO.


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

gtone said:


> If you start with a $200-$400 POS guitar, add $300-$400 worth of upgrades to make it sound/play better, you're still getting very poor value.


No question. I have yet to put that kind of money into upgrades. 



> It still likely won't sound as good as a quality built guitar.


It wouldn't sound close to real thing but I've been able to mod a few instruments inexpensively and make them sound damn good. 



> What's more, when you go to sell it, you'll likely lose a fair bit of money on your total outlay.


Of course. You have to do some homework first to see if it makes economic sense. I'm not a gear slut so I usually keep what I buy and mod for a very long time. With the instruments from Rondo for example, the loss would be minimal if I chose to sell.



> IMO, you're better to buy a used quality guitar like a Hamer Special or Vanguard. N. American workmanship, quality woods and electronics, great tone/playability and good resale value. Hamer Specials, for instance routinely sell in the $450-$750 range (except on E-Bay!), depending on condition.


I agree. IMO, once you get into the $4-500 range on new Asian instruments, I'd rather look at the local used market so I can see and play the instrument. That being said, although the Asian stuff can be tempting, I'm at a point in my life and playing that I feel it's time to bite the bullet and invest in the real thing, albeit used to save a few bucks


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Plus stuff that looks great may in fact be junk... plenty of guitars out there with surface appeal and a big bling factor thanks to micro-thin veneers and even photo tops, disguising cheap and/or ugly woods beneath.. to say nothing of slipshod electronics and cheap hardware with finishes that will peel off if you so much as look at them sideways.

As always, buyer beware. Don't be seduced by looks alone.


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

maybe im being cynical,but "cheap" or "cheapest" are not words that inspire confidence in me when im looking to make a purchase that to me,and im assuming to most here,is pretty damn important.

i mean if i just had a guitar around just to have it around and bang on it sometimes,sure. but if that was the case,why not go to a pawnshop or someones garage sale or something and lowball till you get an actual cheap guitar for a real cheap price.

i guess theres always people who will fall for this sort of thing,i guess the market is there. i just cant see someone buying a car from china with a fake ford decal on it or something,from a site called "cheapcars" or whatever. so it just kinda puzzles me.

Bobby


----------

